# Rusty recovery....New Years Update



## targetsmom (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi all- Rusty is the tiny mini that was mauled on 11/9 by a presumed bobcat and was severely injured - near death - when he got to the hospital early on 11/10. He just got home today and still requires a LOT of care and will for a long time. We would appreciate eyes every once in awhile, especially overnight while we try to sleep. We are not sure if he can lie down on his own, so if you see him down please post that news. We have a baby monitor in the barn now so we can hear things in the night - you would not believe some of the stuff we hear - and hope we would hear if anything really bad was happening.

Rusty is wearing a mask because of corneal ulcers in both eyes from abrasion suffered in the attack and his wounds, mostly on his neck, are covered with breathable fabric. They need to be flushed daily. He is wearing a blanket because it was comparatively warm at the hospital and parts of him are clipped. He is on Banamine, ulcer meds, antibiotics, 3 eye medications, and some topical wound meds.

Cam link: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ontarget

Thank you!


----------



## Luna_tic (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh my gosh how awful!




poor little guy! I've never heard of an attack like that, so scary!!! Hope he continues to heal both physically and mentally, that had to be terrifying for him! Sounds like he's very loved <3 xo


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 27, 2013)

Mary you know that we will be only too happy to help you by watching over little Rusty bless him! I'm so glad that he is home as I'm sure that his recovery will be assisted by being back with his friends together with your love and care.





2.45am and he's standing quietly. Who is that next to him Mary?


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 27, 2013)

That is Bunny next door. Second cam is supposed to be aimed outside but with today's weather he won't be going out yet anyway!

Thank you Anna!


----------



##  (Nov 27, 2013)

Watching and praying for his continued recovery. I'm so thankful that he is now able to be home, where he knows he is loved in that special way only YOU can do. Thank you for allowing us to participate in helping him heal!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 27, 2013)

We will likely swap some horses around so it will probably not be Bunny in the next stall tonight. She is not the problem - Princess is. Princess woke us up around 2 AM playing with the wire we put up in Rusty's old stall to help keep out predators. I got up and kicked her out and I don't think she had a good night. Sox hates her and if she chased her, it was pouring outside. Not a good night to be out.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 27, 2013)

We did swap horses but we swapped Luna and Princess so Bunny is still next to Rusty. We will see how quiet they are tonight....


----------



## countrymini (Nov 28, 2013)

Poor little man. I'm not a member so I can't log into the cam. Hope he recovers as quickly as possible.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 28, 2013)

I just found out about the "member" thing on Mare Stare. They changed their policy at the exact time that Rusty arrived home from the hospital. Now you have to register and log in in order to view the cams. It is easy and free but not sure if you can register on the holiday. You can probably use your same username as you use on here - I know I did. I signed up years ago in order to be able to post on the message boards.


----------



## madmax (Nov 28, 2013)

I will keep his video feed up and check on him whenever I am on, and I keep the computer on most of the time. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 28, 2013)

1.20pm and it looks as though he's 'grazing' quietly. How's the weather been Mary - have you been able to get him out for walkies/short bite of grass? Hopefully that nasty rain you were having has gone elsewhere now!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 28, 2013)

HI Anna - We took him out for a short Thanksgiving dinner of grass and to see his Dad shortly after you saw him. Quite cold and windy here today. So windy around here that the balloons in Macy's parade could not go up as high as usual, but they were allowed to go up.


----------



## madmax (Nov 28, 2013)

Anytime I looked at him he appeared quiet, vacuuming his stall, and I did not see him lie down.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 29, 2013)

12.26am and he's hoovering happily.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 29, 2013)

Well it's around 5.25am and I guess you will be up and about soon Mary - hope you had a peaceful night! I checked on Rusty several times during the night (it was a sleepless one for me!) and mostly he seemed to be grazing his hay, which in itself must be a good sign. Didn't see if he laid down at all, but I expect that it may be a few more days yet before he feels comfortable enough to do so, bless him.

Am hoping (and praying) that you are seeing recovery signs, even if they are small ones.


----------



## madmax (Nov 29, 2013)

Appears things are the same as yesterday, praying he is stronger and healing.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 29, 2013)

He went for a slightly longer walk today and seemed stronger on the return. The wounds don't smell as bad when we flush them as they did on Wednesday. And he is eating, drinking and pooping! I think it will be awhile before he feels comfortable enough to lie down, but we haven't felt the need to put him in his harness (sling substitute) to keep his head up. As long as his breathing is normal we shouldn't need it.


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 29, 2013)

Just took a peek at Rusty 11pm, he is quiet and standing still, resting peacefully in his stall! I am sure he is happy to be home in his stall getting all that loving care!! God Bless!!


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 29, 2013)

Just took another look at 11:20 pm and he does appear to be laying down......he is right under the cam, back right corner from above so it is hard at that angle to see but I really think he is now laying down resting.......he does look comfortable and still quiet.

Still watching at 11:35 and yes he is laying down, looks comfy moving about his fronts legs a bit and his head moving a bit. I am guessing that is a good sign......at least he will get to rest comfortably.

I am off to bed.....Good Night Sweet Rusty!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 29, 2013)

Couldn't resist one last check after I just posted......he is up now! So he can get up and down quickly, very good Rusty! I think this is Good News!! Now I am really off to bed but I am smiling because I saw Rusty making great progress!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 30, 2013)

That's brilliant news!! Well done Rusty!!

Sounds as though there were also signs of improvement yesterday Mary - oh this is so heartwarming! Come on Rusty!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 30, 2013)

Misty's Mom - Thank you SO much for that great news!!!!! I suspected he must have been down because there was hay on the left side of his blanket this morning so the next thing I did was check here. This is the greatest place!!!


----------



## madmax (Nov 30, 2013)

Good news!!!!


----------



##  (Nov 30, 2013)

I haven't been posting for several days, the my IT guy changed out my computer, and I'm still having difficulties getting back everything....of course.

But be assured, I got marestare up and have been watching our little man....even at work, but don't tell!! SSSsssssshhhhhhhhh

I see you in there now working with him. It's so exciting to see him up and down. Hope he continues to improve each and EVERY day until he is back to his old self!!!

Sending continued prayers and love!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 30, 2013)

So glad to hear the progress Rusty is making....and thriled you found out so quickly he can get up after lying down on his own

one less worry for you to watch for


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 30, 2013)

Help!! I have been watching Rusty on my iPad but tonight decided to use my lap top. Well it said I had to register, ok no problem I can do that.........wrong!!!!!



I put in user name, password, copied the letters I see, then there was a 5-2: not sure what to do on that line so I just copied it, next write Mare did it, next spell "it": wrote it!!!! Did this twice and came up I did not answer verification questions right.......oh no I failed twice!!!!! I was afraid to try again, thought I might get banned or locked out or something worse!!!!





Please help, What am I doing wrong...............


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 30, 2013)

Someone else said for 5-2 put 3.... glad I don't have to go through that to see him. For anyone watching we left the light off tonight so we could also leave his mask off. I think there is enought light from the cams to see but not as bright as before.


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks Mary, #3 was the right answer!!! So I passed the test now just waiting to be approved! I liked the way it was before, just click on a cam and watch........anyway I can still watch Rusty on my iPad without signing in, crazy but oh well!!

So happy I got to see Rusty laying down resting last night!! Even more happy to report the great news!!!! I pray for each day to get better with lots of healing for Rusty!!!



He is one determined little guy who is now loved by so many!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 1, 2013)

2.20am and he's hoovering quietly, bless him.

So glad you got your marestare viewing sorted Misty's Mum (sorry cant remember your name??). Luckily I found my old log in details when I first tried to watch Rusty - this new rule is such a pain, hope it wont put others off from watching once the mares start foaling next year!


----------



##  (Dec 1, 2013)

He's up and hovering his stall. His 'neighbor' is being a good girl, too.

And you're right Anna. We'll have to post all the answers and pin at the top of our board, to encourage our friends to help watch for the new babies coming! I can't imagine why they would go to all this trouble, just to let people watch! Pooh!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 1, 2013)

Rusty is lying down now - his usual time to lie down, and we are watching him on cam!! We adjusted the second cam so it is aimed into his small run attached to his stall. So far he has needed help going down the step and back up but someday, maybe he can go in and out on his own! He was quite lively on his foray into the front yard this morning. Maybe that tired him out.

BTW, Diane, that "good girl" in the next stall is Bunny..


----------



## madmax (Dec 1, 2013)

He is still lying down now at noon.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 1, 2013)

I want to feed lunch but hubby wants to let Rusty sleep.......


----------



##  (Dec 1, 2013)

Still out flat! He's getting a good rest, for sure. He has had a 'nosy' checking on him looking through his gate! But they just check one by one and leave him alone!

Now I see people looking through his gate! I guess you decided to let him to continue to sleep. I hope the rest does him VERY well and helps him recover even more!! He's had a good day so far!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 1, 2013)

Actually he got up once (he was on his left side first), had some lunch and then went down on his right side. He thought about getting up a few times, so might at any time. I think he knows what comes next - wound flushing, eye treatments, more meds and then grazing on the front lawn.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 1, 2013)

Forgot to look at the time, but think it is around half past 4?? Is he lying down again? So difficult to see as the cam (for me) keeps 'shivering', but I'm sure he's down. He really is getting some good resting time today isn't he!


----------



##  (Dec 1, 2013)

How's he doing with his treatments?

He's hoovering his stall again, and is up and about.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 2, 2013)

2.40am approx and all is quiet.


----------



##  (Dec 2, 2013)

Up and grazing his stall.  He has a visitor through the gate. All looks fine!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 2, 2013)

Rusty is a trooper for all his treatments... except sometimes he does try to spit out the apple-flavored Chloramphenicol. He is especially good for the wound washing, although that is the only time we need to halter him, mostly so he doesn't wander off to eat the grass! For the NINE eye treatments a day in EACH eye, he is very good and I can usually manage by propping his head on my knee. He is now down to once a day for Banamine and then Gastrogard as long as he is on that, but today is the last day!! No problem with those. .

BTW, Wound washing is done in the turnout you can see on the second camera, usually sometime between 1 and 2 PM and taking about 15 minutes..


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 2, 2013)

What a good little man - he could make all his 'treatments' so difficult if he wanted too. BIG HUGS for Rusty!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 3, 2013)

Can't watch on the camera, but I'm following his progress with great relief. Thanks to all who are watching and keeping us up to date.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 3, 2013)

I post most (almost daily) updates on Facebook but haven't posted Monday's yet. My vet was here to check Rusty over so I did not have to take him back to the hospital which is what they wanted. His meds have been changed and simplified, most importantly Rusty is off Chloramphenicol and on SMZs. His eye treatments have gone from 3 treatments 3 times a day to one, twice a day. Yesterday was his last day on Banamine so we will see how he does without it (it was tapered off for 3 days). Peter also put in a couple of new wound drains. Rusty is moving around well and getting up and down often. Peter is pretty amazed at how well he has done so far, knowing how bad he looked right after the attack.


----------



##  (Dec 3, 2013)

Did Peter want him to go back to the hospital? He seems to be improving and doing better when I'm watching. It's good to know they were able to reduce some of his treatments.

Does he seem to be in more pain without the Banamine, or is he doing well? That's something we can't really 'see' on cam.

How are his eyes, Mary? Is there improvement? I"m praying hard for his full recovery! Sending HUGS too!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 3, 2013)

Good questions Diane: Peter felt like I did that taking Rusty back to Tufts for his check-up was going to be hard on him. It is about one hour 20 minutes each way, plus the waiting. We are in total agreement that Tufts was THE place to be right after the attack and for the first few days, but they may tend to overdo treatments to be "on the safe side". For example, He was on Gastrogard AND Misoprostol, which causes abortion and must be handled with extreme care and gloves. (like the Chloramphenicol they had him on). I Googled Misoprostol and learned it is not as good as omeprozole (Gastrogard) at treating ulcers so I stopped it on my own. I think some of Rusty's GI issues may have been caused by his meds.

We don't see anything to indicate Rusty is in more pain than before. His eyes are improving and the only reason he needs the mask is because I made a mistake and gave him atropine, which dilated his pupils. Luckily it has been cloudy here lately so he hasn't had to wear it much. I also saw Rusty get up this morning and he seems to do that without much trouble, considering he must have to use his neck. Below is photo from yesterday which shows our vet examining his eyes. You can see one of the new drains he put in (by left ear) but my arm is hiding the largest of his neck wounds. The interconnected ones on the right side might be worse though.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 3, 2013)

So glad that you decided not to take him back to Tufts and that Peter agreed with you, but then Peter is well aware of how well you care for your horses, plus the fact that the best recoveries will often take place at home in familiar surroundings (if possible/suitable) once the initial care/treatment is over.

Little Rusty seems to be going from strength to strength which is just the best news - I know the meds are obviously helping, but the main reason that he's doing so well is the fact that he is surrounded by the love and care of the wonderful people caring for him!

Well done to you all!!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 3, 2013)

Anna - And don't forget his equine buddies!!! I really think the whole herd is helping and why we are using a stall screen plus hay for his bedding. This makes him VERY popular - although I think he is anyway - so there is almost always a buddy by his stall screen. When he goes out in the front yard to graze, he has called to the mares in the adjoining pasture who usually come over to say hi. And yesterday we had extra people (his 4-Her and her Granddad) so we brought out his dad and 2 1/2 brothers to keep him company. And then joked we had Buckshot and "My Three Sons"!


----------



##  (Dec 3, 2013)

He's looking fabulous Mary. And yes, his equine buddies are visiting on a regular basis and checking on him frequently. But let's face it, lots of prayer and your special love and care are bringing this special boy along.

Peter is so appreciated by me for letting you care for him where he feels love and the familiar warmth of his friends around him. That will bring him along and keep his spirits high.

Sooooooooo pleased by what I'm seeing. You're doing a fantastic job!!!


----------



## madmax (Dec 4, 2013)

I am still keeping tabs on Rusty and so glad he continues to improve, you folks are so devoted to healing him, great job!

May I ask about his eye meds? I nursed a mare through an infected eye where there was fear she would lose it. She had several meds, so I was doing something or other about every 3 hours to it, so I know how labor intensive it is. My question is: are you putting drops in of his own serum? I believe that was an important part of saving my mare's eye, I had never heard of doing that until my vet prescribed it.

More good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 4, 2013)

Rusty just went outside on his own!!!! That is why the stall is empty and apparently you can't see him on the other cam!!! He has access to a small turnout but this is the first time he went out on his own!!!!

Yes, Rusty was getting his own serum while at Tufts and for the first week home. We still have more in the freezer but my vet thought he has healed enough that he didn't need that now. He is still on triple antibiotic ointment but the saline (NaCl) ointment has also been discontinued. We had to give those at least 5 minutes apart every 8 hours.


----------



##  (Dec 4, 2013)

YEAH!!!!! Congratulations little man!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 4, 2013)

Brilliant news - way to go Rusty!!


----------



## misty'smom (Dec 4, 2013)

Wonderful News!!!!!!! Each day he seems to improve more than the day before, this is one special little horse! Rusty is determined to get back to his old self he is a "miracle mini"!!! Sending lots of Love and Prayers for Rusty and Mary, keep improving everyday!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Dec 7, 2013)

I've been looking in on Rusty each night and he looks good from what I can see in the video! Hope all is well and he is healing nicely!!!!!


----------



##  (Dec 8, 2013)

He's been such a good boy, Mary. Up and down, and looking better and moving better each day, from what I can see.

How are his eyes doing? And is he still on pain meds, or is he off the Banamine? I know he's still on the Gastroguard, I'm sure, but he seems to be doing well from what I can see. How are the wounds closing up?


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 8, 2013)

Just read your update on the main forum Mary - it sounds as though Rusty is really improving in leaps and bounds now! Just brilliant!! I'm thrilled for you all.


----------



##  (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you Anna for telling me where the update is! He's really looking much better, and his eyes are looking VERY good!! May he continue to improve each and every day.

Keep us posted on that shoulder wound. I start praying pointedly for that particular spot, and pray it continues to heal from the inside out! He's looking so much better, Mary. You are doing a wonderful job with this precious boy!!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 9, 2013)

Between Rusty and the 4-H calendars we are so busy I forgot to check here. Peter plans to come out and check on Rusty tomorrow - weather permitting. It was so crappy today that we did not flush his wounds, just cleaned him up and changed his clothes. He has been off Banamine for a week now (how time flies) and I stopped the Gastrogard shortly after that because he is eating hay constantly, whinnies for his grain, and is getting stomach soother with his SMZs. Of couirse I am ready to start it back again if I see any changes. I stopped taking his temp a day or so ago when he decided he didn't want to stand still for it! Vet agrees with that. He may remove some of the drains tomorrow and we talked about possibly using honey for wound treatment. I can buy local raw honey just up the road, so we will see. The good thing about the crappy weather is that Rusty doesn't need the mask when it is cloudy all the time. But NO ONE liked the weather here today. I started by sliding down the hill to the gate and freaking out Dancer who was not expecting a body to come at her like that! Then when I put on snowshoes for the next trip, she didn't like those either.


----------



##  (Dec 9, 2013)

HA! Such great news about Rusty!!! And personally, I LOVE the raw honey for wounds. In the hospital, we used to use the raw honey mixed with Betadine for wounds or bedsores. So, I'm a great fan!!

Sorry the weather is not behaving, but so nice for Rusty to not have to wear his mask all the time. I look forward to Peter's visit and how he thinks 'professionally' how he's coming along! You've done such a wonderful job with him, Mary!!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 10, 2013)

Cant wait to hear what Peter thinks, I'm sure he is going to be delighted at Rusty's recovery progress. The honey idea is brilliant, such marvellous stuff!

Do be careful in that weather you are having Mary - we dont want to have to organise a bed for you alongside Rusty, although I dont think he would mind!

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 11, 2013)

Wanted to post photos but now I have the blue screen of death on a second computer this week - the one with all my photos. Yes I do have back-up but hope this is just temporary.

Peter feels that Rusty is coming along well - eyes and wounds. He removed one of the drains he put in last week and also some dead tissue. The large, deep wound on the left side of Rusty's neck seems to be filling in and he seems to have more mobility in his neck too. He was outside all day today!! Peter cautioned us about the eyes in that if we are not real gentle with the ointment we can do more harm than good at this point. The best time to treat his eyes seems to be one at a time when he lays down!

When the other computer comes around (it better, it is my business one) I will try to post some pics.

ETA: That is also why the cam is down...don't look for Rusty until I can get that computer working again.


----------



##  (Dec 12, 2013)

I wondered about the cam last night, but I wasn't worried because he was doing so well. I'm so glad to know Peter is happy with his progress. WE ALL ARE!!!!!

Hope the computer stops giving you fits. I just had to replace mine, and it made me crazy getting thing transfered and working again. I'm crossing my fingers it's just a small glitch! LOL


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 13, 2013)

Just an FYI- we plan to take the cam down in the next 24 hours so that the wires don't get buried in the expected snow. We really appreciated the eyes at first, and especially hearing when he was able to lie down and get up on his own, but he is doing well enough now and spends so much time off cam that we don't feel we need it. We do still have the baby monitor on all night. I will still try to post updates but I post most of them on Facebook where Rusty has quite a following, including some of his vets and vet techs!

Thank you all!! Some day I may do an article on this experience, like the one that is in the Journal that just came out about our 4-H Club. Not sure if I can post a link but I think there is one handy on LB anyway.


----------



## misty'smom (Dec 13, 2013)

I will miss checking on Rusty via the cam but understand with the pending snowstorm!! It is so wonderful that he has made such great progress in such a short time!!! You and your family have taken excellent care of him and I believe that has made all the difference in his fast healing! You got him quickly to a hospital and without any hesitation which shows how much you love and care about him! He is so lucky that he has you as his "people family"!!!!!!!! Animals can feel our love for them and I think that is what made Rusty want to fight to get better! Please keep us posted, I do follow on Face Book as well! Take care with that snowstorm coming your way!


----------



## little lady (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you so much for allowing us to watch Rusty get better. I have enjoyed your updates here since I do not have facebook. I also really enjoyed your article in the Journal and encourage you to share this experience with others. I feel this would be an eye opener for many that think their horses are "safe" in the barn. Continued well wishes for Rusty.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 14, 2013)

Just posted this picture of Rusty from yesterday on FB and wanted to share with you wonderful folks. He didn't even object to the antlers being put on his neck very near some wounds. Someone I know is trying to bring back a riding horse that was mauled by a mountain lion and that horse has all kinds of issues about being mounted, leg pressure, etc. Physically it healed fine. Oh, yes, I believe that happened in the next town west of us.


----------



##  (Dec 14, 2013)

Mary, you KNOW we have had great pleasure watching this special boy recover. It's so good that he's on his way to full recovery, and we're honored you allowed us to watch him....you know he's very special to us Aunties.

We'll be looking for the girls on cam when the time comes. Thank you again for allowing us some small opportunity to watch!!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 14, 2013)

Diane - Sorry to disappoint, but we didn't breed any mares for next year and are not sorry. We could be done breeding unless we can figure out a way to sell something. Our problem isn't only the market, but my hubby wants to keep them all. We do not need any more.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 14, 2013)

Just wanted to add my thanks to you for allowing us to watch over Rusty and to share in his incredible journey of recovery. You guys have been just wonderful with all your love, care and attention towards him, he's a very lucky little boy to have such a loving family.

Please keep us updated as he continues to progress, pics too if possible as I dont do fb either.

Love that latest picture of him - have a Happy Christmas Rusty!


----------



##  (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm not disappointed -- well just a little, because your babies are always so gorgeous!! But, I totally understand, as I haven't bred in years -- maybe someday again but it will depend on the market.

Just don't leave us -- we need your "Auntie eyes" here to help bring other little ones safely to the ground!

Give Rusty a big MERRY CHRISTMAS from us Aunties!! He's the most 'relaxed mare' we've ever watched -- no pacing, no moods, just wonderful ! And not ONE picture of his privates!!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Diane - thanks for the reminder about Rusty's "privates". I need to check them because at the hospital his sheath was swollen from a gash near his stifle.

I know this is off topic but thought you "Aunties" might be interested (and, yes, I hope to join you in 2014 as a watcher): The Dec/Jan Journal that just came out has an article I wrote about our 4-H Club with lots of photos. Link is at top of this page and here: http://www.shetlandmini.com/member-services/the-journal.html: Article starts on page 76.

(I also have a letter to the editor about dwarfism which I will be posting about on the main forum soon).

ETA: I checked his sheath and it is back to normal size which is likely why I hadn't noticed it. At 28.5", Rusty's belly and private parts are pretty close to the ground and not easy to check!


----------



##  (Dec 16, 2013)

I know what you're saying. My Silverado was only 28" tall, but he would 'work' that like he was much taller.

Glad to know all parts are healing and getting back to normal. I'm going to check out the article when I get home! Can't wait.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 16, 2013)

More good news after Peter gave him another check-up today - NO MORE WOUND FLUSHING!!! Which I might add is pretty uncomfortable for all concerned when the temps are WAY below freezing and/or it is snowing or raining. We will still be checking them daily, cleaning them up, spraying on a "bandage" and changing Rusty's clothes but at least we can do that is his stall. Also Peter said his eyes look good - left one is normal and the right one (which was quite swollen when he came home) just has a tiny spot on it that he feels will be fine eventually. Only treatment now is his twice a day SMZs which he is very good about taking in Stomach Soother.

Photo below shows the wound flushing - which gets everyone wet because the wounds are connected and liquid shoots out all over. Peter also removed those last 2 drains today.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 17, 2013)

Great news Mary - a real success story for sweet Rusty thanks to his wonderful family!


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 17, 2013)

I am so happy to hear he is coming along! YEAAAYYYYY!!!!!

I've flushed and cold hosed leg wounds thru the coldest months here in NC and in snow/freezing rain - but still bet it's nothing like what you all have been going thru!!


----------



##  (Dec 17, 2013)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!! 

This is a great Christmas present to learn about!!! I'm so happy for you Mary, and our special little boy!!!!


----------



## happy appy (Dec 17, 2013)

So exciting to hear the great news!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 25, 2013)

Christmas update: Rusty's wounds are continuing to improve so fast that we are just amazed. Truly a Christmas miracle. Peter was back on Monday while the 4-Hers were here and gave them an update and education too! Rusty and Kiera are starting to join in the 4-H activities, especially in the snow when about all we can do is walk up and down the driveway. Rusty was turned out yesterday with a buddy for the first time and after very careful consideration, we picked his half-sister BUNNY for that role even though she is only a yearling. It seems to have been a good choice as she was not only gentle with him, she kept LICKING HIS WOUNDS! He wasn't as happy when she sniffed his butt and he let her know it by bucking. We also tried 9 year old show mare Princess and she was not so good. I think we will stick with his half-siblings or his mother, Sox. Notice we are actually leaving his wounds uncovered and so far no one has seemed too upset by what they see. The huge wound that we measured at 2" X 2" and maybe an inch deep has almost totally filled in!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 25, 2013)

Christmas miracles do happen and Rusty is living proof. What wonderful news Mary and how marvellous for him to be out with Bunny and to take part in a little 4-H activity with Kiera!

Thank you so much for the update - hope you are having a Happy and Peaceful Christmas Day.


----------



##  (Dec 25, 2013)

This is GREAT NEWS for this special boy~~!!! And such a wonderful Christmas story of love and devotion of you and his special 4-Her! I'm just so happy little Bunny is being a gentle friend for him. It's so good for him to have a buddy as he continues his journey to perfect health!!

Merry Christmas to ALL!!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for the great update. Is it too soon to tell if he will be back 100%?


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 27, 2013)

Good question Marsha... especially since 100% for him includes driving and jumping. He was never going to be competitive at halter but he should be able to do trail, and showmanship and we hope driving and jumping. He should surely be able to do more therapy work where we might even find more avenues for him as a "wounded warrior" of a kind himself. He is acting more like himself every day and is expressing his opinion more and more! One thing he used to do all the time was get himself cast in his stall and he has started doing that again. Most people would think of that as a negative but we were overjoyed to have the old Rusty back. It also showed he felt strong enough to roll, and he never panics and is easy to flip over. The wounds on his back are preventing us from using his harness but when those heal I don't see why we can't try ground driving and see how it goes. I think if we can get him driving it will only help strengthen his neck muscles, some of which were destroyed in the attack.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm so thrilled to see Rusty doing so well. I sure hope he is totally back to normal soon.

What a horrible ordeal for you all , but at least an outcome to be thankful for


----------



## misty'smom (Dec 28, 2013)

What wonderful news!!!!! A true Christmas miracle! Rusty and your family are an inspiration of hope and faith!!!! I believe all those prayers for Rusty got him through this he is a special little horse!! I look forward to seeing more pictures of him and his great progress!!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is a video of Rusty taken yesterday where he and Kiera showed the other 4-Hers how a trail pattern is done! Notice he even remembered how to sidepass with Kiera snapping her fingers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Yh643GvicI


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 29, 2013)

O! That's great!

Thanx for sharing, Mary.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 29, 2013)

AWWWWW Bless him! Fabulous!!


----------



##  (Dec 29, 2013)

MARVELOUS!!!!!! What a good boy and we are all so blessed by his progress and determination!! He looks great!!!!


----------



## little lady (Dec 30, 2013)

I am crying like a baby watching that video. I just want to reach out and hug Rusty well and you for giving him such loving care. He seems to enjoy doing that and there seems to be a connection between him and Kiera. Thanks for the update!


----------



## misty'smom (Jan 3, 2014)

Loved the video Mary, thanks for sharing!!!! So happy to see Rusty doing so well, he is a true miracle!!!!



How about a New Year update on that sweet Rusty boy!!!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 4, 2014)

I was going to post this anyway, as I posted it already on Facebook. Rusty has apparently decided that he wants to go out with the herd again (despite temp of minus 10 this morning) as he was waiting by his gate for me to let him out. He is out with the herd now and even has Cowboy added for today, with no issues. As you can see from the video, we figure Rusty can express himself and get away from any bullies if he needs to!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trlDVHtihkA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## countrymini (Jan 4, 2014)

Cute boy! So good to hear he's continuing to recover!


----------



## misty'smom (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, so great to see Rusty running, playing and feeling his oats!! Watching your video put a big smile on my face!!! I am so happy for all of you!!!!!


----------



##  (Jan 5, 2014)

NOTHING BUT SMILES HERE!!!!!! And great thanks that this special boy has come through this with his great spirit intact, and so happy he is on the down-hill slide to his recovery!!!

Thank you prayers being lifted!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 5, 2014)

Brilliant!! He is just amazing!! It's great to see him looking and behaving like a chirpy chappy!


----------

